# Writing Workshop 5/15/2010: Know about your Characters



## kitreshawn (May 15, 2010)

When you create a character in a story, especially a longer work, it is very important to know nearly everything about them possible.  In spite of this many writers who are just starting out throw a character into some situation that will have a huge impact upon them although they don't know some of the most fundamental things about the character - information that if known would definitely impact their motives and actions.

Today we are going to dig into that and give you a tool to really help you flesh out your characters.

*The Exercise:*

Pick a character, either from a completed story or one you are working on, especially one you think needs fleshing out.  On a sheet of paper or a document file write in the title of the story, the character's name, and start filling in the blanks.  Keep in mind some of these will need more to be answered than others (for example, sex will likely just be Male or Female,while Relationships may require a paragraph or three).  Also a minor note, try to have an equal number of character flaws and strengths (you may also want to have the flaws linked to the strengths in some way).

Character's Name:
Character's Nickname:
Sex:
Age:
Looks:
Education:
Occupation:
Salary:
Status and Wealth:
Marital Status:
Family/Race:
Accent:
Relationships:
Places (home, car, office):
Possessions:
Recreation and Hobbies:
Obsessions:
Beliefs:
Politics:
Sexual History:
Ambitions:
Religion:
Superstitions:
Fears:
Attitudes:
Character Flaws:
Character Strengths:
Pets:
Taste in Music/Movies/Books/etc:
Keep a Journal:
Characters in Contact With:
Food preferences:
Handwriting:
Astrological sign:
Talents:
Friends:
Relatives:
Enemies:
As seen by others:
As seen by self:
Scars/Major Injuries:
Tattos/Peircings/body art:
What is kept in -
    Fridge:
    Glove Compartment:
    Medicine Cabinet:
    Junk Drawer:
    Calendar/Appointment Book:

Try to fill out as many of these as you can, the more you know the better.


*The Objective:*
To understand how much there is to learn and know about your characters and potentially re-imagine them in ways that can have a serious impact on the story.  Yes it is possible to write a story without knowing any items on this list, or maybe only knowing one or two, but frequently characters start out with nothing more than a gender, age, and basic personality without knowing any information that may greatly inform or shape the story they participate in.  You don't need to include all these details in the story, but so long as they are in your mind they are "felt" by a reader in a way that is difficult to explain.


----------



## kitreshawn (May 15, 2010)

Just to kick things off, here is one of my characters from my Rohai series which I haven't worked on in far too long:



> Character's Name: Albin
> 
> Character's Nickname: None
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadesa (May 15, 2010)

Character's Name:  Sadet

Character's Nickname:  none

Sex:  female

Age:  16

Looks: blue wavy like curly hair, pale skin, white downward curved horns, average height for a female    

Education:  normal schooling, sparring, basic black smithing and enchantments

Occupation: Queen of all the Northern Clans

Salary: none

Status and Wealth: Royalty 

Marital Status: married, not by chose

Family/Race: mother, dragon, father, wolf, 2 younger brothers

Accent: none

Relationships: no previous relationships

Places (home, car, office): Enis valley beneath Langâ€™s Mt, born and breed

Possessions: (acquired after wedding) one enchanted silver bracelet, 3 small and a large daggers, a journal and a lyre

Recreation and Hobbies: learning to play the lyre, making random enchanted objects to torment her new family

Obsessions: water fairies (mermaids) and escaping 

Beliefs: there are higher powers

Politics: whatever is best for the people

Sexual History: none, doesn't share a bed with her husband

Ambitions: to free those like herself, forced to marry because of old wounds and wounded prides

Religion: is respectful of all religions, favors those closest to the astrological symbols

Superstitions: fears becoming feral or rabid, to either species she would be killed on sight and her family slaughter to prevent future outbreaks

Fears: her father-in-law Ebane, he is a powerful man but very wounded by her mother

Attitudes: doesn't like people telling her what to do when she's right and they're not

Character Flaws: tail-less, neither dragon nor wolf tail, wingless, so she can't fly, she's much smaller than the woman in either species

Character Strengths: lighter because she has no tail or wings, can fit easily into small spaces as well, flexible and agile, faster then either species alone, can take on opponents 2x her side easily.

Pets: is given a water spirit by Luther

Taste in Music/Movies/Books/etc: spell books, ancient text on dead cultures and civilizations

Keep a Journal: it's more of a 2 way mirror to keep in touch with her family, to anyone not in her blood line it's nothing but an empty book to which she has not filled yet

Characters in Contact With: Luther, her husband, Ebane, his father, Rami, her mother, Tokka, her father, Laji and Jah her younger twin brothers

Food preferences: meat of any kind, carrots, potatoes, select fruits (those with no seeds) and nuts

Handwriting: spidery script

Astrological sign: Endan'ta (a bird with the wings, talons and swiftness of a hawk but the head of an owl. She is both an old spirit and a huntress. protector of those near to her and the death of all those who seek to harm the innocent.)

Talents: natural born craftsman and hunter

Friends: none since she married

Relatives: parents, siblings, her mother parents, aunts and uncle unknown to her, and a godmother, Arteries (Artie)

Enemies: anyone who discovers her during an escape attempt and alerts the guards, she then makes their lives miserable as punishment

As seen by others:

By dragons she is a hatch-ling. Most don't believe she is fit to be queen at her age but they dare not breath a word of it aloud. Those that are constantly in her presents have come to fear her temper and skills. She may not have all the attributes, like flight or a tail, they possess but she is more then adequate to take on the best of all soldiers.

By wolves she is kind with good morals for rearing pups. They find nothing wrong with her appearance or age since they don't age as slowly as dragons do. She's a fair fighter and an even better enchanter, one hell of a great hunter.

By Luther she is perfect. She bares no tribal marks like him. He feels that she was left unmarked specifically for him, and although he won't say it he is glad they're married and that she has been untouched by the childhood scarring he endured because of it.

By Ebane she is a means of getting what his family deserved. He sees Sadet as a means of making his point clear. If you won't join willingly than we'll just take its equivalent in terms.

As seen by self: 

She knows she is a great craftsman and hunter. She views herself the same way the wolves view her. She believes they are her true people and that she is one and the same with them. 

Scars/Major Injuries: none

Tattos/Peircings/body art: none

What is kept in -

Fridge: she doesn't see the kitchen

Glove Compartment: none

Medicine Cabinet: anti venom ointment, band aids, burn ointment, bandages and an unmarked bottle of oil

Junk Drawer: none

Calendar/Appointment Book: none


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 16, 2010)

Character's Name: Rachael
Character's Nickname: none
Sex: Female
Age: 25
Looks: ruddy brown, common fur, but over a very lean, muscular form.
Education: graduated high school and has a PhD in street smarts
Occupation: none, unless you want to count occasional pick pocketing to buy food
Salary: none (caveat: see above)
Status and Wealth: Homeless and moneyless at the start of the story
Marital Status: single
Family/Race: fox
Accent: American, Mid-Western
Relationships: none, doesnâ€™t trust people (Changes over the coarse of the story)
Places (home, car, office): a back ally corner to call home
Possessions: the clothes on her back
Recreation and Hobbies: finding food, none really
Obsessions: defending herself from every possible person and event that she sees as a threat
Beliefs: that everyone wants to take advantage of her
Politics: hates government, sees them as blind and unfair
Sexual History: was abused in a bad foster home as a child, prostituted herself once because she was starving. Hates all men with an equal amount of distain. She is straight, however.
Ambitions: to live as long as she can
Religion: none to speak of really
Superstitions: That everyone only wants to take advantage of her
Fears: People, men especially
Attitudes: self-reliant, ever so slightly arrogant
Character Flaws: distrusting, loner
Character Strengths: self-reliant, self-sufficient
Pets: none
Taste in Music/Movies/Books/etc: has never seen a movie, but likes music with a strong beat that she hears sometimes leaking out the doors of night clubs
Keep a Journal: only in her head
Characters in Contact With: Annabelle, a lunch counter owner. Black, an IT assistant at a large company.
Food preferences: what ever is affordable, but especially likes warm things; soup, fresh bread, etc.
Handwriting: doesnâ€™t write much, but good enough
Astrological sign: doesnâ€™t know, doesnâ€™t care
Talents: pick-pocketing, parkour, making a living on the street.
Friends: At the beginning of the story, no one. She canâ€™t trust anyone enough.
Relatives: none that she knows of
Enemies: All men, anyone who is rich, and anyone in a position of authority.
As seen by others: mostly as a passing shadow, but as just another person out on the street
As seen by self: a strong, independent woman who can take care of herself, thank you very much
Scars/Major Injuries: none
Tattos/Peircings/body art: none
What is kept in -
Fridge: NA
Glove Compartment: NA
Medicine Cabinet: NA
Junk Drawer: NA
Calendar/Appointment Book: NA


----------



## Tolgron (May 16, 2010)

Character's Name: Gary Stevenson

Character's Nickname: Gaz

Sex: Male

Age: 28

Looks: Bovine, with dark brown fur, brown eyes and long, ivory horns . Strong yet rounded features, muscular build. Often looks somewhat sombre or distracted.

Education: SSECâ€™s (Standard Secondary Education Certificate): A English, C Math, B/A Science (double award), C IT, D D.T., B RE, E Drama

Occupation: Office Administration

Salary: NMÂ£16,200

Status and Wealth: White collar

Marital Status: Single

Family/Race: Father (New Dane), Mother (New Mercian), two brothers and one sister.

Accent: New Transberg (a sort of soft American accent with BBC British tones)

Relationships: Numerous girlfriends, Joan (Jeanne) Rioux, Tony McFerrin

Places (home, car, office): (Home) No. 17B, Wester Place, Kingâ€™s Road, New Transberg, (Car) Honda Accord, (Work) Jenkinsâ€™ and Sons LTD

Possessions: Various household items, such as a TV, a PC, a games console, a fridge etc. Mobile phone, iPod.

Recreation and Hobbies: Video games, foreign films, reading, driving, camping, gym, football (watching more than playing) and swimming.

Obsessions: Joan, Warwich United (football team) and numerous Facebook apps.

Beliefs: One world, one life, one death. None of it is fair.

Politics: Centre-left, monarchist

Sexual History: Formerly heterosexual, coming to realise his bisexuality upon meeting Tony. Still publicly in the closet.

Ambitions: Nothing much. Gary is satisfied with his lot in life at the moment.

Religion: Atheist (Lutheran until he was about twelve or thirteen)

Superstitions: None, tries to avoid that stuff.

Fears: Rejection, needles. 

Attitudes: Quiet and withdrawn, yet opinionated and somewhat cynical.

Character Flaws: Loner, has not yet come to terms with Joanâ€™s death, which he still feels guilt about and generally has little to no social life, although this has started to reverse since meeting Tony.

Character Strengths: Honest, caring and kind-hearted.

Pets: None.

Taste in Music/Movies/Books/etc: Enjoys cyberpunk/techno and heavy metal; broad movie tastes but generally prefers psychological horror and epics, especially foreign ones; fantasy and historic fiction, a major fan of Bernard Cornwall and the _Sharpe_ series.

Keep a Journal: No. Tried blogging, but hasnâ€™t updated in a year.

Characters in Contact With: Tony McFerrin (various other minor characters)

Food preferences: The spicier the better.

Handwriting: Small, neat, joined-up script.

Astrological sign: Cancer

Talents: Naturally athletic, above-average hand-to-eye co-ordination.

Friends: Tony McFerrin, Mrs. Henderson, Mr & Mrs Lahari, Louise

Relatives: (siblings) Michael Stevenson, Jennifer Harper (neÃ¨ Stevenson), George Stevenson, Charles Stevenson; (parents) Harold and Kate Stevenson

Enemies: None

As seen by others: Quiet, workaholic, somewhat meek and timid. Acts like a rabbit in front of an oncoming truck when spoken too. Seems distracted or bothered by something.

As seen by self: Somewhat pathetic, if devilishly handsome. Stuck in a rut.

Scars/Major Injuries: None.

Tattos/Peircings/body art: Used to have dyed hair. No body adornments of any kind.

What is kept in -
Fridge: Various leftovers, microwave meals and several cans and bottles of soft drinks and alcohol. Iced cream in the freezer.

Glove Compartment: Map of New Mercia and New Transberg, several CDs, sunglasses.

Medicine Cabinet: Tooth paste and tooth brush, sleeping pills, floss, mouthwash, horn wax and polish, fur comb, ear buds, hoof polish and a file for horns and hooves.

Junk Drawer: Scissors, sellotape, note book and various ballpoint pens, leaflets and flyers, tweezers, screw driver, letter opener, some forgotten paperclips and a hole-puncher.

Calendar/Appointment Book: Birthdays of relatives (Joanâ€™s is still in there), doctorsâ€™ and dentistsâ€™ appointments, holidays and days off, football matches.


----------



## Shouden (May 16, 2010)

this was interesting to do. Good stuff. 

  	 	 	 	 	 	  Character's Name: Saipia Jones

Character's Nickname: Tiffany

Sex: female

Age: 73 technically

Looks: 5'8, slender form. Blue fur when working, white when not working.

Education: Law school and Police Academy

Occupation: Police Officer; Commander of the Genoid Urban Equalizaton and Safety Team (GUEST) which is more commonly known as The Guradian Angels.

Salary: Not fully known, but approximately $53,000 for her job as a cop and a couple million more from other things like the cruise ship she owns.

Status and Wealth: Cop

Marital Status: Single

Family/Race: Wolf, her father is disceased, but human, her mother's true race is unknown and she has a sister (African Wild Dog) and a niece (gazelle)

Accent: None

Relationships: co-worker and teammate, Erica Martin is her closest friend/bodyguard, but she is friends with all members of her team and has several other trusted friends.

Places (home, car, office): Home: A large mansion in Hollywood, CA. Car: Formerly a Hyundai Accent. Now, Toyota Tundra. Office: Hollywood P.D. Precinct.

Possessions: Apart from her house, she owns several restored classic cars that Erica restored, a large, luxury cruiseliner which she she has friends run, maintain and operate. She also owns a vacation home in Hawaii and has the normal kitchen appliances and things. She also owns several maidbots.

Recreation and Hobbies: She likes to martial arts training for recreation. She also attends several Anime conventions in the area including ComicCon. Hobbies: collecting Erica's restorations, playing video games and reading.

Obsessions: Saipia is closet Anime nut and has a massive collection of Anime, Manga, Video games and other things pretaining to it. Her Work is another obession and often works even while on vacation.

Beliefs: Believes in equality and piece between humans and Genoids.

Politics: Not very trusting of converment.

Sexual History: bisexual, but has a habit of dating unfaithful men and overprotective women.

Ambitions: To astablish piece between humans and Genoids.

Religion: None

Superstitions: That if she and her team fail to establish peace between humans and Genoids, no one will. Belied that if people found about the truth about what she is and her past, that everyone would loose faith and trust in her and her mission would be a failure.

Fears: Losing the trust and faith of her friends and teammates and losing friends and family. Failure.

Attitudes: Confident and strong willed while working. Fun loving, caring, compassionate and energetic while off-duty.

Character Flaws: Her fear of failure is a big flaw as it can cause her to take unnesseccary risks. Her Anime obsession is also a bit of a flaw as she refuses to miss a convention. On the other side, her obesssion with her work can cause her to neglect vacation time and work until she's completely worn out.

Character Strengths: She's extremely loyal to her friends and family, and a natural leader and problem solver. It is because of this, that no one minds following her orders and serving under her. Many even consider it an honor.

Pets: None

Taste in Music/Movies/Books/etc: Music: varies between classic rock and Japanese pop and techno often found in her anime shows.

Keep a Journal: More like notes and observations. But, yes. She also keeps several copies of the police reports of her and her team on several different forms of media.

Characters in Contact With: The other members of the Angels, the Ffiteen original Genoids, Chief Anderton.

Food preferences: Prefers raw meat and loves bones. Because of this, her favorite food is ribs.

Handwriting: Legabile and neat due to years of experience.

Astrological sign: Pisces

Talents: Natural Leader. Awesome problem solver. She can solve a rubix cube in under ten seconds. She's also able to solve complex problems with just a glance. She's also a quick learner and has an extenisve knowledge of bio-engineering and cars simply from listening to friends and family.

Friends: Liv Aston, Erica Martin, James Elissa Connell, James "Jimmy" Jewels, Evan "Jack" Taylor, Bryan Andrews, Lyst, Rex, Sashawn, Gjai, Zoyah & Timothy, Peter, Ryan, Isan, Avron, Kammy, Zimi, Titran, Will, Borris Knight, others.

Relatives: Linda Summers (mother), Rozzie (sister), Miti (niece)

Enemies: Sebastian Stone, Mayor Ashley Langly, the Genoid Elimitation Team (GET), President Joseph K. Izen

As seen by others: A great, caring, loving leader that can sometimes get a little carried away and can be a little arrogant at times.

As seen by self: The savior of the world and her fellow Genoids.

Scars/Major Injuries: Well...umm...she did die a few times. So , she has a prosthetic body.

Tattos/Peircings/body art: The backside of her left eye has a simple number 1 on it.

What is kept in -
 Fridge: Mostly beer, soda, and condements and some fruit and veggies. The freezer, however, is full of meat.

Glove Compartment: Pistol

Medicine Cabinet: Nothing.

Junk Drawer: Doesn't have one.

Calendar/Appointment Book: Maintainance appointments for her prosthetic body, birthdays, Anime DVD releases, Manga releases, Anime convention dates.


----------



## Altamont (May 16, 2010)

Character's Name: Altamont Wolfe

Character's Nickname: Al, Monty (He dislikes them both, but that does not stop ohers from using the name)

Sex: Male

Age: 25

Looks: 5'10, black and white fur, usually dresses in a dark brown trench-coat, and fedora.

Education: Informally educated by his adoptive father.

Occupation: Private-Detective of sorts, a consult to the police.

Salary: Depends on the day. usually just enough to scrape by. Often holds other temporary jobs to keep up his income.

Status and Wealth: Not impoverished but by no means wealthy. Low-middle class, or thereabouts. 

Marital Status: Single.

Family/Race: A half-wolf, half-Malamute. His parents are both dead; his adoptive father is a goat.

Accent:N/A

Relationships: His partner and best friend is Eliot, a mouse who is six years his junior. He is also close friends with the journalist Barry Brown, a bear. 

Places (home, car, office): A small apartment that also doubles has he and Eliot's main headquarters. His car is a beat-up 50s type model, and is also his pride and joy.

Possessions: His car, his tools, his trenchcoat and fedora, and an apartment strewn with various books, papers, and other bits of memorabilia. 

Recreation and Hobbies: He enjoys practicing his shooting, driving, and drinking. In regards to entertainment, he'll listen to the radio or read the old pulp-fiction novels he enjoyed in his youth. He also loves puzzles; riddles, crosswords, jigsaws, etc.

Obsessions: He's passionate about resolving crimes and unsolved cases, and eventually he'll become fixated on a terrorist organization known as The Beast.

Beliefs: He hates injustice and criminal virtues in general, but also believes that there is no such thing as altruism or a perfect good. A complicated belief system; generally, he believes that the law should be upheld and obeyed, but is always willing to look in to the grey area of things, occasionally aiding some criminals in the pursuit of others.

Politics: Not fond of politics and politicians, but generally leans liberally. Hates the violations of basic rights and justices, but feels like the government is incompetent and that people should take their rights and lives in to their own hands. Generally.

Sexual History: He's slept with one woman, an act of spite against the girl he really loved rather than any emotional investment.

Ambitions: He seeks to simply do his best every day in his field of work.

Religion: Agnostic.

Superstitions: Undetermined.

Fears: Is very aquaphobic; hates swimming.

Attitudes: Alternately youthful in his charm and intensely serious. 

Character Flaws: Lacks any personal definition beyond his job; easily consumed by his work, cares perhaps a little too much about gaining respect; emotionally distant to all but a few; sometimes disregards his emotions over his "work"; drinks too much

Character Strengths: Charming, intelligent, incredibly devoted to his work; fiercely loyal; an amazing problem solver; 

Pets: N/A

Taste in Music/Movies/Books/etc: Like rock music, pulpy novels, noir and thriller films.

Keep a Journal: Occasionally.

Characters in Contact With: His father, Eliot, Barry, and others.

Food preferences: The least picky eater ever, save for celery, which he will not touch.

Handwriting: Very messy.

Astrological sign: Aquarius.

Talents: Great problem-solver, sharpshooter, adept fighter, can play some piano.

Friends: Eliot, Barry, his father, others.

Relatives: His adoptive father. His biological grandfather, whom he does not meet until years after his birth.

Enemies: Anyone with a criminal record. The son of the Chief of Police, Altamont's former partner. 

As seen by others: As a child Eliot admired him as an idolized older brother. Now in his late teens, Eliot still cares for Altamont deeply but is also frustrated by his flaws, especially in how they conflict with his very black and white views of justice.

As seen by self: Altamont is never satisfied with himself, and tends to blame himself for the problems of others. When he can't fix them, he feels personally responsible, and he doesn't take this lightly.

Scars/Major Injuries: One scar across his belly from an attack he endured as a youth.

Tattos/Peircings/body art: A tattoo on his shoulder that signifies the tribe of wolves he heralds from.

*What is kept in -*
Fridge: Gin, random foodstuffs, ice for his bruises.

Glove Compartment: A spare revolver and its bullets.

Medicine Cabinet: Plenty of painkillers and other medicines.

Junk Drawer: Too much stuff to list.

Calendar/Appointment Book: Again, too much to list.


----------



## Kindar (May 18, 2010)

This is based on Tristan sometime before Volume 2 of his story

Character's Name: Tristan

Character's Nickname: Murderer, sociopath, wanted criminal.

Sex: Male

Age: 40

Looks: 6â€™9â€, dark brown fur(almost black) with a spattering of white specks through it. Solid muscular built. Amber eyes. Head structure built like a big cat, with triangular ears.

Education: Self taught. 

Occupation: Mercenary

Salary: variable

Status and Wealth: wanted by most law enforcement organizations. Has more money stashed away than he would know what to do with if he counted it.

Marital Status: single(this would be Pre volume 2)

Family/Race: Father(dead), Mother(dead), Justin(brother). Samalian

Accent: None, unless he needs one.

Relationships: Alexander: a human sidekick/slave/partner. He hasnâ€™t worked out exactly how he feels about him, but he is the one person he canâ€™t get himself to kill, even though he knows he should.

Places (home, car, office): Has a home on a small planet at the edge of the populate universe. He has multiple safe houses spread around the universe, most on populated planets and a few on dead rocks. He also has ships hidden about the universe.

Possessions: an extensive collection of weapons and security system. He always arranges to procure himself items that havenâ€™t even hit the market yet.

Recreation and Hobbies: Taking apart weapons and security systems. Learning how they work. Reading electronics manuals.

Obsessions: Control. his Survival.

Beliefs: only he can insure his own survival.

Politics: me before all else.

Sexual History: Normally Tristan will only have sex as a way to manipulate someone. Alexander had been stirring urges within him that he canâ€™t always control.

Ambitions: Survive

Religion: none

Superstitions: none

Fears: Death.

Attitudes: Cold and uncaring. Will do whatever is needed to get the job done.

Character Flaws: cold hearted killer. Will always seek revenge against someone who has wronged him. Emotionless.

Character Strengths: Plans a head multiple steps. Is extremely adept at manipulating people.

Pets: Alexander?

Taste in Music/Movies/Books/etc: no/no/anything that will help him learn.

Keep a Journal: no

Characters in Contact With: Alexander.

Food preferences: nutrition bars.

Handwriting: none. No one writes by hand anymore.

Astrological sign: one, Samalians does use them. The Force that governs him is the â€˜Aggressorâ€™ 

Talents: quick learner, Advance knowledge of human and Samalian Psychology. Advance knowledge of security systems, weapons and general electronics. Good computer skills. good pilot.

Friends: none

Relatives: Father(dead), Mother(dead), Justin(brother)

Enemies: law enforcement agencies, other mercenaries, Bounty hunters. Anyone who has crossed path with him and somehow survived.

As seen by others: cold blooded killer.

As seen by self: a survivor

Scars/Major Injuries: none

Tattos/Peircings/body art: none. The white specks in his fur are often described as being a star field.

What is kept in -

Fridge: nutrition bars, a knife hidden in a nutrition bar package, 2 small lazer pistol, one of a container on a shelf the other ina compartment in the door.

Glove Compartment: a mid calibre pulse gun.

Medicine Cabinet: cureall, pain killer, a high power one shot laser.

Junk Drawer: doesnâ€™t have one, but has many cabinets in his work room with every weapon and security system heâ€™s taken apart and rebuilt.

Calendar/Appointment Book: none


----------



## Altamont (May 18, 2010)

So, to workshop do we just review others' characters?


----------



## ScottyDM (May 20, 2010)

The problem with this approach is it assumes the author knows all these little details about the character up front. Favorite color? In most cases picking a color is artificial and forced until you come to understand your character.

In step 3 of his snowflake method, used for _developing_ a story, Randy Ingermanson wants you to know just seven things about your characters:

The character's name
A one-sentence summary of the character's storyline
The character's motivation (what does he/she want abstractly?)
The character's goal (what does he/she want concretely?)
The character's conflict (what prevents him/her from reaching this goal?)
The character's epiphany (what will he/she learn, how will he/she change?
A one-paragraph summary of the character's storyline
A critical point is that you must fill in this information, such as motivation, goal, conflict, etc., from that character's POV. Note that in addition to name, I toss in things like age (at least approximate) and species.

Until you know this stuff, all those other details are irrelevant. In fact, until you know items 2 - 7, the character's name may also be irrelevant. In later steps of the snowflake you fill in more character details.


When first creating characters I think about how they came to be and their life experiences. Their backstory.

Example: Conceived out of wedlock, her 16-year-old mother eloped with her father, a professional gambler. My character then spent the first 14 years of her life living out of hotel rooms in casino towns. After her father was killed in a disagreement over cheating, her mother moved back to the reservation and got a job in the tribal casino as a cashier. My girl has been placed one grade behind everyone else because of her poor past education. Her hobbies, obsessions, beliefs, politics, favorite foods and movies, and what she hides under her bed, all flow from her backstory. Once I know her backstory I can figure all that other detail on the fly.

I don't need a huge backstory, just enough to get an idea of who my characters are.

S~


----------



## kitreshawn (May 20, 2010)

ScottyDM said:


> The problem with this approach is it assumes the author knows all these little details about the character up front. Favorite color? In most cases picking a color is artificial and forced until you come to understand your character.



ScottyDM, you need to read more carefully it seems.  Read directions first.  

From the very first sentence describing the exercise - 



> Pick a character, either from a completed story or one you are working on, especially one you think needs fleshing out



This is for a character you ALREADY HAVE and think needs fleshing out.  I.E. you should already start to have the character shaped in your mind.  This is not something to create new characters but rather to develop ones that are already created.


----------



## kitreshawn (May 20, 2010)

Altamont said:


> So, to workshop do we just review others' characters?



Not all workshops require critique or reviews.  If you want critique you can certainly ask for it and I am sure people will oblige.  But sometimes all the workshop will be are exercises to help you practice writing or work on stories you have.


----------



## ScottyDM (May 20, 2010)

kitreshawn said:


> ScottyDM, you need to read more carefully it seems.  Read directions first.


I stand corrected.

S~


----------



## kitreshawn (May 20, 2010)

I'm actually rather glad you brought it up because it is a valid point.  It is best (I think anyway, easier might be a better word) to let characters evolve on their own instead of trying to have everything planned out about them from the start.  And even if you do make a decision about some aspect of the character it can really pay to be flexible.


----------



## totalbottomfororcs (May 25, 2010)

Character's Name: Alendan Straystar
Character's Nickname: 'Canary' (only by his enemies)
Sex: Male
Age: 24
Looks: Slender, average height, slightly tan with short, pale, blonde hair. Eyes are a light shade of brown. He dresses in many greens and browns, sometimes incorporating bright colors for a little bit of flair. He doesn't wear actual armor, relying on his dexterity to keep him out of harm's way. On his hip is a finely crafted rapier, with a steel blade and an intricate, golden handguard.
Education: History, music, theatre, and fairytales, mostly. And a little bit of magic. And swordplay.
Occupation: Bard
Salary: ...
Status and Wealth: He's an adventurer. Not very well known, just yet.
Marital Status: Technically single, although he absolutely adores Graydon, the half-orc. And Seth, the big, burly, half-giant.
Family/Race: Half-elf.
Accent: His speech is very proper, full of correct grammar, very little slang, and to-the-letter pronunciation. Though he can modify such things on a whim.
Relationships: Graydon (boyfriend), Mithras (party leader; female fighter), Seth (possible alternative romantic interest; captain of the guard), Ygir (pronounced 'eager'; halfling wizard), Bondil (elvish cleric)
Places (home, car, office): The city of Hightower is his home, a place full of legend and wonder. 
Possessions: Violin, rapier.
Recreation and Hobbies: Playing music, telling stories, singing, fencing, lounging with Graydon, sparring, 'exploring'
Obsessions: Graydon. ALL of him.
Beliefs: "I'm only here because I believe there may be a chance to rewrite this tragic ending"
Politics: ...
Sexual History: One night of passion with Seth that ended rather poorly when Alendan's father caught the two just as they had finished. Ever since, Seth has been content with eyeing him from afar.
Ambitions: Save the world (naturally), pursue his romance with Graydon, get back on track with Seth (he's rather confused in regards to the last two)
Religion: Doesn't have one.
Superstitions: "If it's a logical outcome versus a dramatic one, it would be wise to drop your textbooks and listen to the man with the funny cape"
Fears: Being alone.
Attitudes: Friendly and outgoing, but rather shy in regards to romance.
Character Flaws: Unsure of himself, second guessing his actions is common.
Character Strengths: Brave, and hopeful. Refuses to sit by and watch evil consume the world.
Pets: ... None.
Taste in Music/Movies/Books/etc: Big fan of epic tales and songs, recounting a hero's valorous deeds.
Keep a Journal: He sometimes writes things down.
Characters in Contact With: Graydon (very close contact), Seth (once-very-close contact)
Food preferences: Just something small and simple will do.
Handwriting: Very curvy, and scripty.
Astrological sign: No astrological sign, here.
Talents: Violin, fencing, acting, dancing
Friends: Graydon, Seth, Mithras, Ygir, and Bondil
Relatives: All deceased
Enemies: His reflection (cursed mirror, I'll explain later)
As seen by others: Graydon "Believe me, babe, you won't be able to scream with a mouthful", Mithras "Thank you friend, for keeping our spirits up", Seth "I... I still like you... just... don't know how you feel" 
As seen by self:  "If that's my reflection... am I really as good as I claim to be...?"
Scars/Major Injuries:  No major physical injuries, though the loss of his reflection has rendered him more vulnerable to spells that steal a person's soul.  
Tattos/Peircings/body art:  Just a single earing that pierces his ear twice; it's a little, curved sort of bar with brass balls screwed onto the ends to keep it in place.
What is kept in -
Fridge:  Doesn't have a fridge.  ^^
Glove Compartment:  Let's go with 'backpack'.  He's got some food, some resin for his violin, the incomplete hymn that undoes the curse (and helped cause it in the first place), and love notes from both romantic interests.
Medicine Cabinet:  Again, backpack.  He's got a few healing potions, and a potion to cure disease.  He also has bandages, and a salve that at least soothes pain and accelerates the healing process.
Junk Drawer:  Incomplete love songs and love letters, dried flowers given to him by Seth, a very long apology written by Graydon
Calendar/Appointment Book:  Sort of 'notes to self' about how the day went.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 25, 2010)

Character's Name: Alan O'Leary

Character's Nickname: Rhodie

Sex: Male

Age: 23

Looks: Plain

Education: Attended Salisbury University for 2 years, failed to pass in any subject.

Occupation: Self employed courier.

Salary: Whatever his customers/victims will pay him.

Status and Wealth: Both fairly low.

Marital Status: Single

Family/Race: Arctic Fox

Accent: Rhodesian, but everybody mistakes him for a South African.

Relationships: Friend of Tashkent Barlovski.

Places (home, car, office): Splits his time between his uncles house in 
Bulawayo and a rented flat in Edinburgh, owns a badly customised Hillman Avenger and a rust brown Leyland Sherpa van.

Possessions: A music box that plays Waltzing Matilda, a pocket watch stolen from the body of a French soldier by his father, a Zippo lighter engraved with the Rhodesian coat of arms and a Russian-made transistor radio.

Recreation and Hobbies: Sometimes goes to cockfights and enjoys building model railway layouts.

Obsessions: Overly patriotic to the point of obsession, he even painted his car green and white to look like the Rhodesian flag and can frequently found singing patriotic songs to himself.

Beliefs: Harbours a belief that the Imperial government is hiding knowledge of extra-terrestrials.

Politics: Vaguely supportive of The Leader, but usually politically indifferent.

Sexual History: Still a virgin 

Ambitions: None beyond saving up enough money for a colour television and a new engine for his car.

Religion: Theoretically a Vulpinist, but rarely prays or goes to the temple.

Superstitions: Clings to the ancient belief that hanging a squirrel tail from his bedroom wall will bring good luck.

Fears: Is terrified of a French invasion, even though the Imperial Army and the French army are both too powerful to destroy each other and have been locked in a stalemate for nearly a century.

Attitudes: Somewhat prejudiced against some species.

Character Flaws: At times foolish and/or accident prone and eccentric. 

Character Strengths: Loyal to his friends and normally tries to do the right thing.

Pets: None

Taste in Music/Movies/Books/etc: Enjoys jazz, comedy films and science fiction.

Keep a Journal: No

Characters in Contact With: Tashkent Barlovski, Brian Smith and Douglas Collins.

Food preferences: Normal for a Fox (Rabbits, Chickens and other small prey).

Handwriting: Poor

Astrological sign: N/A

Talents: Good at maths and drawing.

Friends: Tashkent Barlovski, Douglas Collins.

Relatives: Gregory Blackadder, his uncle.

Enemies: People he annoyed at some point in the past.

As seen by others: Likeable, but Frank Spencer-ish. 

As seen by self: Doesn't really have an opinion of himself.

Scars/Major Injuries: None

Tattos/Peircings/body art: None

What is kept in -

    Fridge: Usually a few cans of beer and some fresh prey.

    Glove Compartment: Audio cassette of the Band of the British South Africa Police, a few road maps and about 12 shillings in loose change.

    Medicine Cabinet: Nothing

    Junk Drawer: Useless crap that he never gets round to throwing away.

    Calendar/Appointment Book: Doesn't see the need for one.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 25, 2010)

Character's Name: Jack

Character's Nickname:N/A

Sex: Male

Age:17

Looks: Black fur covering most of body aside from Paws and face. His paws and face are dark gray. The fur underneath his chin is light gray.

Education: Up to about mid 8th grade, but he is very smart and doesn't need any more schooling.

Occupation: Currently unoccupied, but close to joining a rebel group with pay and benefits.

Salary:N/A

Status and Wealth: Status: Street dwelling rebel. Wealth: N/A

Marital Status: Single

Family/Race: Family: Parents are dead. Left to live and take care of his 2 and one half year old brother, James. Race: Wolf

Accent: Sarcastic.

Relationships: Has a younger brother that he cares for like nothing else in the world, and a girl that he is in love with but hasn't said anything.

Places (home, car, office): Has a small self made hut in a building in the city he lives in.

Possessions: Random hoodies, cargo pants, and assorted things stolen from street vendors.

Recreation and Hobbies: Going against the average lifestyle.

Obsessions: Taunting the police.

Beliefs: Believes that everybody has a breaking point, and a price.

Politics: Hardcore rebel.

Sexual History: Yet to happen, but he is straight.

Ambitions: Work his way up the rebel group known as R.I.O.T

Religion: Atheist.

Superstitions: None.

Fears: Getting caught by the police.

Attitudes: Sarcastic, humorous, and occasionally a bit of an asshole.

Character Flaws: Sneezes randomly and frequently.

Character Strengths: Sneaky, fast, in good shape, strong, smart despite the lack of education, and trustworthy to the right type of people.

Pets: None.

Taste in Music/Movies/Books/etc: Loves metal/punk, and any other music with a good drum line and a heavy guitar included.

Keep a Journal: Yes

Characters in Contact With: Katherine, his love interest.  Matt, his best friend. Kyle a long time friend and caregiver. Also soon to be his employer. And James, his little brother.

Food preferences: Anything that is not a vegetable.

Handwriting: Sloppy, but still legible.

Astrological sign: Taurus

Talents: Being sneaky, being quiet, and being physically able to do things needed by a member of the rebel organization he wants into.

Friends: Matt, Katherine, and Kyle.

Relatives: James.

Enemies: The police.

As seen by others: By those who know him: He is a sweet heart and a comedian. By those who don't know him: Rough around the edges and dangerous.

As seen by self: Doesn't know what to think about himself.

Scars/Major Injuries: None.

Tattos/Peircings/body art: None.

What is kept in-
    Fridge: Does not own one.

    Glove Compartment: Owns no car.

    Medicine Cabinet: Owns no medicine cabinet.

    Junk Drawer: Random items found or stolen.

    Calendar/Appointment Book: Does not have one.


----------



## Threetails (May 26, 2010)

Character's Name: (Prof.) Elor Kaya
Character's Nickname: Catts
Sex: Male
Age: About 38
Looks: Average, for a cougar
Education: Post-graduate in biology
Occupation: (formerly) Professor of Biology, University of Highridge
Salary: About 9,000 Crowns/year 
Status and Wealth: Low-ranking professor, modest wages for profession
Marital Status: Single
Family/Race: Cougar (prefers "panther")
Accent: Polished, refined (like a BBC commentator)
Relationships: Vinz Nivariya, Y'Lazde "Laz" Malek
Places (home, car, office):Refuge in the holds of the Basecraft Cirrostratus. 
Possessions: Two suitcases of whatever he could carry.
Recreation and Hobbies: Amateur filmographer
Obsessions: Few
Beliefs: A scientist, with a moderately socialized sense of decency.
Politics: Left-libertarian
Sexual History: Previously mated to Vinz; celibate for 9 years; met Laz after arriving in the Cirrostratus
Ambitions: Previously to get tenure as a professor; currently, to survive another day.
Religion: Functionally agnostic
Superstitions: Few
Fears: gangsters, the Nightwatch (secret police), guns, and other things he now has to deal with constantly.
Attitudes: A bit wishy-washy, something of a milquetoast until he's cornered; can turn very vindictive.
Character Flaws: Not very good at standing up for himself.
Character Strengths: Huge amounts of dumb luck, high intelligence, and a polite manner.
Pets: none
Taste in Music/Movies/Books/etc: Intellectual
Keep a Journal: Yes, but updates infrequently.
Characters in Contact With: Vinz, Laz, Kerro
Food preferences: Fried sausage and beer
Handwriting: Clear, slightly feminine and polished cursive.
Astrological sign: Mortibe (Aries)
Talents: Admittedly few
Friends: Laz
Relatives: A father whose approval he always wanted (who was also a professor)
Enemies: The Nightwatch
As seen by others: Timid, irresolute, vindictive, but also caring, refined, and well-meaning
As seen by self: Well-meaning, intellectual, and generally benevolent.
Scars/Major Injuries: None
Tattos/Peircings/body art: None
What is kept in -
Fridge: Leftover sausage, milk, beer
Glove Compartment: A road map of the GWI, a brochure for new tires, a camera
Medicine Cabinet: Stomach tonic, petroleum jelly, fur conditioner, a comb, tweezers
Junk Drawer: A photo of Vinz from college, silk flowers, old movie tickets, a flattened film box
Calendar/Appointment Book: Formerly a class schedule; now nothing.


----------



## Thou Dog (Jun 2, 2010)

One of the characters I want to develop for a series of short stories is a Space Marine (WH40k, yes) named Marten Brand. He's a heavy-weapons specialist assigned to the personal detachment of the captain of the Nova Guard 10th Company.

As Marines are effectively space-going battle-monks, they have little use for money. But when a child joins the Marines, his family is paid a substantial annuity in hard cash, plus death benefits, through the next generation.



> Character's Name: Marten Brand
> Character's Nickname: Meatloaf
> Sex: Male
> Age: 80s
> ...


----------

